# Locking Progress Notes?



## veloso (May 16, 2012)

Hi All,
  Is there a TIME frame as to when to lock the progress notes?

Thanks


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 17, 2012)

I don't believe there's a specific guideline.  We use NextGen's EHR, and automatically lock our encounters within 72 hours, after which time the claim drops.   The encounter can only be unlocked by certain staff, and we have certain criteria that allow this to be done, for example if the provider did not sign off in a timely manner, etc.  It has to be documented as to why it was unlocked and by whom (per our compliance officer).  I know of other facilities/provider practices however that expect the note to be done and locked within 24 hours.


----------



## veloso (May 17, 2012)

Thank you very much, Pam..


----------

